# Best photo Browser?



## OBjuan (Nov 10, 2006)

What is the best PC program for organizing and searching photos?

I got the free trial of ACDsee, and thought it was pretty cool, but wanted to see if anyone has a better suggestions.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 10, 2006)

I rarely use Adobe Bridge, but I find it pretty much worthless. Adobe Lightroom is free to download temporarly, and supposably it works alot like Aperture. 

But I just view my images as thumbnails in windows and go from there.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2006)

ACDSee is a great program.  I used to use it when the trial was 'free' and not just a trial period.

I now use Irfanview, which is free and works quite well.

Google's Picasa is pretty good for cataloging and searching your images...but I don't like it for dealing with the file management.


----------



## fmw (Nov 10, 2006)

I use Adobe Bridge.  Not only does it get the job done, but it allows me to work on raw images right there.


----------



## W.Smith (Nov 10, 2006)

I use Photo Mechanics.


----------



## astrostu (Nov 10, 2006)

I've never tried it, but I hear that Google's Piccasa (sp?) software is pretty good.


----------



## CMan (Nov 10, 2006)

I use Photoshop Elements 4.0, the photo browser feature. Right click an image in the organizer, and you can take it to standard edit or quick fix with the click of a mouse.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have been quite satisfied with Thumbsplus.
http://www.cerious.com/


----------



## uberben (Nov 10, 2006)

Another vote for ACDSee


----------



## fotogenik (Nov 19, 2006)

FSMaxview is AWESOME.  Reads all types of images including raw


----------



## HoboSyke (Nov 21, 2006)

Iphoto on the mac and windows picture veiwer on pc.


----------

